# New Pm9



## skyhooks (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought a PM9 a few weeks ago. shot 150 nrounds thru it, not a hiccup. I put the agrip on it and metro night sights. I traded my S&W ultralight 357 for it. I am not disappointed.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Not being disappointed is what counts. That's why there are so many makes and models as not everybody likes or wants the same thing. You got a fine gun there in the PM9. Learn it,shoot it, and enjoy it. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

skyhooks said:


> I bought a PM9 a few weeks ago. shot 150 nrounds thru it, not a hiccup. I put the agrip on it and metro night sights. I traded my S&W ultralight 357 for it. I am not disappointed.


Awesome little gun! Between the Kahr PM9 and the KelTec P3AT, the J-frame Smiths are pretty well obsolete in my opinion.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Awesome little gun! Between the Kahr PM9 and the KelTec P3AT, the J-frame Smiths are pretty well obsolete in my opinion.


Horses may be obsolete, too.

But they're still fun to ride.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Horses may be obsolete, too.
> 
> But they're still fun to ride.
> 
> WM


ROTFLMAO:anim_lol: I got to agree with you on that one Wandering Man. I still like to shoot and carry my .38's now and then. I shoot one of my guns in .38cal every time I go to the range. Old habits are just hard to break.:smt1099


----------



## skyhooks (Mar 5, 2007)

Gotta be honest, I still love those 38's too. 

Mike,
Thanks for serving for us in Afghanistan, I work for the VA and salute you guys every day!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Horses may be obsolete, too.
> 
> But they're still fun to ride.


Your definition of "fun" must differ from my own. Repeatedly launching 158gr +Ps from a 13 ounce revolver, with small sights and a heavy trigger, is not my idea of a good time. It's even less fun with 125gr Magnums. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

skyhooks said:


> Mike,
> Thanks for serving for us in Afghanistan, I work for the VA and salute you guys every day!!


No problem. Thanks for paying my bills and taking care of our vets!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike. My condolances on the loss of the AZ national Guard Soldier in your unit. I admire you and yours for your day to day sacrifices, and I mourn your loss. May he fight well and drink hard in Valhalla.


----------

